# Serial # ?



## pchmotoho (Jun 24, 2016)

Would a Schwinn serial number for  Jan 1970 (AF--------) ever be on the dropout instead of the head tube?
There's a cotton picker on eBay showing this. 

Thanks


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 24, 2016)

In most cases the serial moved from the dropout to the head tube in May 1970. However I've seen some examples all the way through Dec. '70 (MFxxxxx) on the dropout, and some bikes with serials in both places.

EDIT: I believe this is the bike in question: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1970-Schwin...h-ORIGINAL-Parts-MINT-MINT-MINT-/172252584477

While the serial on the dropout is kosher, it sure looks like a repaint and the derailleur and freewheel both appear to be later replacements.


----------



## pchmotoho (Jun 24, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> In most cases the serial moved from the dropout to the head tube in May 1970. However I've seen some examples all the way through Dec. '70 (MFxxxxx) on the dropout, and some bikes with serials in both places.




Great.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## REC (Jul 10, 2016)

Not to be a parrot - I have tried  (serious mental issue on my part?!?) to get the earlier, drop out stamped '70 models where I have bought them,  I think Metacortex is right on the money here. I did screw up on the first '70 Sting Ray frame I bought, and got a surprise when it arrived and the number was on the headtube. I sold it almost immediately and kept looking for what I wanted. I have the frame hanging on the wall of wait still, and when all the other "important stuff" gets handled, I'll do something with it.

I looked at the Cotton Picker too. Would love to have it, but it isn't in the cards at this point. I have only put my eyes on one of them ever. I've seen lots of pictures and ads, but a "walk up at smell it" only happened once.

I have AF42XXX, a Jan 70 coaster model Lemon Peeler, and the frame (regular coaster model Sting Ray) that is hanging is CF23XXX. Both are marked on the dropout.





Eventually.... This one may end up in white!
REC


----------

